# What are your thoughts on the Kirkland dog food?



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Kirkland food is made by Diamond foods... same as (Tractor Supply food) 4health, diamond and many other labels. Diamond foods has a really bad track record for recalls. Right now there is a concern for diet related DCM and WSAVA suggest to feed grain inclusive food from a company that is formulated by an on staff vet. nutritionist staff. Currently there are only 5 companies willing to meet the WSAVA guidelines. This includes Purina ProPlan, Hills Science Diet, Royal Canin, Eukanuba and Iams... only the grain inclusive varieties. There is a link on my signature if you want more information.
Whatever you decide on be sure and transition over slowly to avoid an upset tummy.


----------



## FamilyOfSeven (Jun 15, 2016)

This is helpful, thanks! I'll probably be returning the food and getting something else.


----------

